# Late period after HSG



## Judgeyrself

Hi everyone.

I was wondering if anyone could enlighten me. My wife had an HSG and now the following period is currently 4 days late. She doesn't have irregular periods and always has a 28 day cycle you can set your clock to. We're a bit worried as we are due to start IUI soon (seeing the consultant in 2 weeks) and we've gone from a routine cycle to one that now seems unpredictable. I've read up and it seems others have reported this but doctors seem to disagree....

Also we are unable to get pregnant so sadly it isn't that 

Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## wibble-wobble

Could be the anxiety of the impending iui having an effect. Af is always late when you need her to be on time


----------



## Judgeyrself

Hi guys,

Thanks for your replies 

Wobble-wobble: I do worry anxiety might have something to do with it but I'm hoping it's just the HSG because the anxiety is only yet to get worse.

Gailgegirl: I've read that but I worry so much. It's 5 days late so far. Our appointment is in under 2 weeks and really don't want to have to tell them it's late / didn't appear at all when she's had perfect cycles up until now. Sadly no need to do a pregnancy test as I cannot produce sperm at all, wish it could be a mix up 

I'm a worrier  especially since we're having to save up the money for donor sperm, really need this to have a good chance of working.


----------



## wibble-wobble

I wouldn't worry too much, I'm sure your consultant has come across lots of cases where a period hasn't been on time. They wouldn't actually schedule your wife in for Diui until she rings to say she has had her Lh surge which happens before ovulation. 

If they tried to they are basically being incompetent, it would be a waste of time and effort and your money too. 

Have you rang your clinic to let them know the situation you are in with the lateness? it may stop you stressing if you speak with them and maybe re arrange things


----------



## tinkerbell24

Hi after my hsg my period was late by 5 days and was quite light my gyno said it can happen each women is different and they will regulate again and they did so don't worry. I also suffer with anxiety which can make your periods late. As wibble wobble said just phone your clinic to let them know the situation good luck


----------



## Judgeyrself

Thanks for putting my mind at rest!

My wife's period came yesterday so it was 6 days late, so similar to yours tinker bell 

Also thanks to you both for the advice regarding cycles, to be honest we don't have a lot of information on these things as yet so we're hoping that things will get clearer at our appointment in 10 days.

You guys have been great, so thanks again


----------



## tinkerbell24

Good luck with your cycle


----------

